# Ghost Busters



## TheGreatGatsby

Is there a reason they're all women? It just seems like a ploy or some PC BS; and it has made me want to stay away from the movie. Plus, the trailers I've seen have made me think it's D level talent in the second place.....


----------



## mdk

I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mdk said:


> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol



Well, give us a review once you've seen it. It just looks like they took what could've been a bitchin' remake and turned it to sh**. And I'm not trying to be misogynistic; but let's get to reality. Hunting ghosts and using nuclear lasers is pretty testosterone filled from the outset. I don't like that they pivoted from that simple reality. It shows me that they thought they  had a slam dunk that they couldn't fuck up when that is not the case at all. You got to take great care with fine art.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Not overly interested in seeing it, unless SiL and grandson invite me to see it with them.

Be interesting to see the weekend take


----------



## mdk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, give us a review once you've seen it. It just looks like they took what could've been a bitchin' remake and turned it to sh**. And I'm not trying to be misogynistic; but let's get to reality. Hunting ghosts and using nuclear lasers is pretty testosterone filled from the outset. I don't like that they pivoted from that simple reality. It shows me that they thought they  had a slam dunk that they couldn't fuck up when that is not the case at all. You got to take great care with fine art.
Click to expand...


I'll give ya'll a review after I go next on Tuesday. Cheers!


----------



## aaronleland

I've been very critical about recent movies pushing some PC agenda (mainly from recent comic book movies), but I don't detect that from this one. I'm willing to give it a chance. It seems they just wanted to reboot it in an entirely different fashion. As far as TheGreatGatsby comment goes about "testosterone filled" the Ghostbusters were never that. People like Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd, and Harold Ramis were never Hollywood's alpha-males. They were cast because they were anything but that. They were timid characters who really had no idea what they were doing, and that's what made the story so entertaining.


----------



## BlueGin

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Is there a reason they're all women? It just seems like a ploy or some PC BS; and it has made me want to stay away from the movie. Plus, the trailers I've seen have made me think it's D level talent in the second place.....


So they can whine all over the internet that people that think the trailers look stupid are sexist.

I can't stand any of the women in this movie, but my kids want to go do we will see.


----------



## Hugo Furst

aaronleland said:


> I've been very critical about recent movies pushing some PC agenda (mainly from recent comic book movies), but I don't detect that from this one. I'm willing to give it a chance. It seems they just wanted to reboot it in an entirely different fashion. As far as TheGreatGatsby comment goes about "testosterone filled" the Ghostbusters were never that. People like Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd, and Harold Ramis were never Hollywood's alpha-males. They were cast because they were anything but that. They were timid characters who really had no idea what they were doing, and that's what made the story so entertaining.



Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd, and Harold Ramis are probably 3 of the most laid back actors to hit the screen, big or small


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol



I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.
Click to expand...


Busting makes me feel good!


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Busting makes me feel good!
Click to expand...


Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Busting makes me feel good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.
Click to expand...


You're incorrigible. lol


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Busting makes me feel good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrigible. lol
Click to expand...


Every night your face looks like a white Slimer attacked you.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wary, but I hope it is good. They are toying with my childhood. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Busting makes me feel good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrigible. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every night your face looks like a white Slimer attacked you.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't know. I don't see race. lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

aaronleland said:


> I've been very critical about recent movies pushing some PC agenda (mainly from recent comic book movies), but I don't detect that from this one. I'm willing to give it a chance. It seems they just wanted to reboot it in an entirely different fashion. As far as TheGreatGatsby comment goes about "testosterone filled" the Ghostbusters were never that. People like Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd, and Harold Ramis were never Hollywood's alpha-males. They were cast because they were anything but that. They were timid characters who really had no idea what they were doing, and that's what made the story so entertaining.



Difference between being testosterone driven and alpha dogs. I just meant that catching those ghosts and carrying those heavy packs was basically suited for males especially. And in our world, it's been males who have been at the forefront of technology and weapons; that is undeniable. The change is just not grounded in any sort of reality.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard news of any molestation scenes, so it shouldn't toy with your childhood too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busting makes me feel good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrigible. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every night your face looks like a white Slimer attacked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know. I don't see race. lol
Click to expand...


But Leslie Jones does when she tweeted "white people shit" in February.

And she just barely posted this racists, homophobic, genocidal tweet:


----------



## BlueGin

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busting makes me feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrigible. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every night your face looks like a white Slimer attacked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know. I don't see race. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Leslie Jones does when she tweeted "white people shit" in February.
> 
> And she just barely posted this racists, homophobic, genocidal tweet:
Click to expand...

Ain't she/he/it precious?

I mean really ...are we even sure it's a woman?


----------



## Trump.Stamped

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Is there a reason they're all women? It just seems like a ploy or some PC BS; and it has made me want to stay away from the movie. Plus, the trailers I've seen have made me think it's D level talent in the second place.....



Looks hideous. Any movie I can see The View crew liking I wouldn't go to if you paid me. Paid me a lot.,


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlueGin said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who you gonna call? Nut busters! I ain't afraid of no nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're incorrigible. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every night your face looks like a white Slimer attacked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know. I don't see race. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Leslie Jones does when she tweeted "white people shit" in February.
> 
> And she just barely posted this racists, homophobic, genocidal tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't she/he/it precious?
> 
> I mean really ...are we even sure it's a woman?
Click to expand...


She's a a BT-1000.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My intuition was right. Total feminazi movie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ghostbusters Remake Now Officially Not a Flop

Movie made hundreds of mils less than it ought to've cos they deuche'd it up. That's a flop.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

From the above article, this picture alone demonstrates how the movie sucked. Actors/directors can't even sync up their emotions. One is chillin, one is freakishly happy, one is passive, and the last has a cry face while the drummer in the background is just phoning it in.


----------



## BlueGin

Ghostbusters launched Kate McKinnon as everyone's new favorite comedic actress?

Hardly. She was the worst thing about this movie.

Totally over the top and annoying.

Hollywood really is clueless aren't they?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlueGin said:


> Ghostbusters launched Kate McKinnon as everyone's new favorite comedic actress?
> 
> Hardly. She was the worst thing about this movie.
> 
> Totally over the top and annoying.
> 
> Hollywood really is clueless aren't they?



I don't watch SNL anymore. But this just shows that these actresses are artificially pumped up by their loser network.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Trailer:

287K Likes < 1 Mil Dislikes!


----------



## BlueGin

Seriously this movie almost ruined Chris Hemsworths part by writing his character stupid beyond belief. Not funny... Just painfully stupid. Then he became the evil entity and stole the show from the rest of the nitwits in the cast.

Melissa McCarthy actually tones it down for this movie. Which makes her watchable for a change.

The other girls however... completely boring to borderline retarded.

The movie had a few good moments but really could have been so much better.

Loved the original cast cameo's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlueGin said:


> Seriously this movie almost ruined Chris Hemsworths part by writing his character stupid beyond belief. Not funny... Just painfully stupid. Then he became the evil entity and stole the show from the rest of the nitwits in the cast.
> 
> Melissa McCarthy actually tones it down for this movie. Which makes her watchable for a change.
> 
> The other girls however... completely boring to borderline retarded.
> 
> The movie had a few good moments but really could have been so much better.
> 
> Loved the original cast cameo's.



This was bound to happen on this level. It happened to Letterman when he became a hypersensitive libtard kool aid drinker. On top of that, the writing is just very lazy. They basically stole all the same beats from the original.


----------



## ChrisL

I probably wouldn't even bother to watch this movie, TBH.


----------



## BlueGin

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this movie almost ruined Chris Hemsworths part by writing his character stupid beyond belief. Not funny... Just painfully stupid. Then he became the evil entity and stole the show from the rest of the nitwits in the cast.
> 
> Melissa McCarthy actually tones it down for this movie. Which makes her watchable for a change.
> 
> The other girls however... completely boring to borderline retarded.
> 
> The movie had a few good moments but really could have been so much better.
> 
> Loved the original cast cameo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was bound to happen on this level. It happened to Letterman when he became a hypersensitive libtard kool aid drinker. On top of that, the writing is just very lazy. They basically stole all the same beats from the original.
Click to expand...

Well that and it was written by shitty SNL type writers. Acted by shitty SNL comedians.

Sorry SNL has always sucked. And SNL skits definitely don't belong on the big screen on any level.

SNL the show that got awesome guest stars and made them all suck (see Kiefer Sutherland).


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> I probably wouldn't even bother to watch this movie, TBH.


I wouldn't have either except for the fact that my kids wanted to go so I took them.

Star Trek, Civil War, Batman vs Superman and the Junglebook were way better than this ( each of which we have seen two to three times ea) will let you know about Central Intelligence ...which is next on their list.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Reviews have not been good. I think they need to leave these sequels in the idea bin. The movie has grossed $50 mil more than it cost to make so far world wide, but I'd think a 2nd one would be out. But who knows.

2016 Yearly Box Office Results - Box Office Mojo


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IsaacNewton said:


> Reviews have not been good. I think they need to leave these sequels in the idea bin. The movie has grossed $50 mil more than it cost to make so far world wide, but I'd think a 2nd one would be out. But who knows.
> 
> 2016 Yearly Box Office Results - Box Office Mojo



I was cynical when I heard the premise but still had a seed of optimism. This movie basically is a symbol of what we all knew about non-funny, oppressive elitists though. And the only debate for me is who it took the biggest turd on: The fans, the general population or the original movie?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IsaacNewton said:


> 2016 Yearly Box Office Results - Box Office Mojo



I had read a report (it was a headline on a major site) that Ghostbusters had broke profitability. It stated it hit $158 M in revenues on a $144 M production budget. One YT vid said that doesn't include $140 M advertising budget. This site lists the move at only $121 M. I think that must've been a fluff piece that Sony paid for. Those bastards are rightfully taking a bath on this.


----------



## BlueGin

Movie heavily into stereo types.

Angry feminists = good. Hot blond beefcake = Stupid.

Had to kill the big baddie with laser beams to the crotch.

So dumb.


----------



## IsaacNewton

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Yearly Box Office Results - Box Office Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had read a report (it was a headline on a major site) that Ghostbusters had broke profitability. It stated it hit $158 M in revenues on a $144 M production budget. One YT vid said that doesn't include $140 M advertising budget. This site lists the move at only $121 M. I think that must've been a fluff piece that Sony paid for. Those bastards are rightfully taking a bath on this.
Click to expand...


$121 mil is the domestic gross so far. If you click each movie you'll get far more details, the world-wide gross is $195 mil. In general 60% of any movie's gross nowadays comes from overseas, it is usually larger than the domestic. So whether it breaks even in the end or makes some money I doubt there will be a second.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

SNL's Leslie Jones -- Hacked in the Worst Way ... Nude Photos Released


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------

